
Cache-Control in the Wild - todsacerdoti
https://www.fastly.com/blog/cache-control-wild
======
LinuxBender
_What’s up with no-transform?_

MITM proxies will still use this on HTTPS sites. I am using a MITM proxy to
post this message.

